# Folienverlegen im Quadrat



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2003)

Grüß Euch!

jetzt hab' ich auch mal wieder eine Frage... 
Derzeit ergötze ich mich ja noch immer an den 100.000l meines jetzigen Teiches, aber nicht ohne schon an die zukunft zu denken.

Wenn ihr Euch erinnert habe ich schon mal erwähnt daß der Kern, das "Schwimmbecken" im Teich bleiben soll, der Rest verschwindet.

nun ist aber der Kern ein gemauertes Rechteck, mit verklebter, schön verlegter aber alter Folie. Die möchte ich natürlich nach dem Umbau erneuern.

Was meint ihr, sollte ich mir einen Spezialisten holen, der die Folie fachgerecht einpasst und vor ort verschweisst oder kann man sie auch selber, als ganzes Stück formschön in einem Rechteck verlegen?

lG
Doogie
(P.S.: habe eine Umfrage angefügt, um die Meinungen übersichtlich zu sammeln)


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo Doogie,

so ganz viel Erfahrung habe ich zwar noch nicht, beim Verlegen der Folie in meinem Teich habe ich aber direkt festgestellt, daß es ein Fehler war, an einer Stelle den Teil steil abfallen zu lassen, um Tiefe zu bekommen. Obwohl mein Teich an der Stelle nur 1,3 m tief ist, haben sich schon erhebliche Falten ergeben, die ich dann unter Kies bzw. Kiesmatten versteckt habe.

Wenn Du in Deinem Teich also die Folie in einem Stück verlegen willst, werden die Falten mit Sicherheit erheblich sein. Wenn Du 1,5 m steil in die Tiefe willst, wirst Du an der Steilwand ja einen Folienbedarf haben, der am Rand dann über bleibt.

Ich würde wahrscheinlich wirklich lieber das Geld investieren und einen Fachmann mit dem Verkleben beauftragen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Danke, das ist schon mal eine konkrete Aussage mit der ich was anfangen kann. Ich denke derzeit ähnlich

bin gespannt ob noch andere Meinungen auftauchen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Ich denke es sollte kein Problem sein die Folie entsprechent zu verkleben. Muss natürlich gründlich gearbeitet werden.

Ich würden das becken nicht aus einer Folie machen ( Falten ) sondern zuerst den Boden , dann eine Seite dran schweißen , dann die Nächste usw.... So kannst du genau ein Quadrat Schweißen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Ich denke es sollte kein Problem sein die Folie entsprechent zu verkleben. Muss natürlich gründlich gearbeitet werden.

Ich würden das becken nicht aus einer Folie machen ( Falten ) sondern zuerst den Boden , dann eine Seite dran schweißen , dann die Nächste usw.... So kannst du genau ein Quadrat Schweißen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Problem ist es sicherlich nicht, da geb ich dir recht... nur ist die Frage: lohnt der Aufwand oder bekommt man es auch hin, wenn man die Folie als ein ganzes Stück verlegt?

ich denke, man wird wohl schweissen/kleben müssen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Naja , theoretisch dürfte das auch im ganzen stück gehen. Ist nur die Frage wie groß dann die falten sind.

Hey , ich hab für Folie im Becken Kleben gevotet , und es kamm raus : von fachman verlegen !


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Hi Doogie

Also ich Studiere Kunststofftechnik und kann dir nur empfehlen lass da nen Fachmann ran. Da gibt es so viele Tricks und Kniffe.
Beim Schweißen kannst du dir deine Folie auf verschiedene Weise ruinieren, es gibt aber nur eine Möglichkeit es richtig zu machen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

@Dancer,

ja, ich weiss, hab mist gebaut bei der Umfrage...
nach dem Anlegen der Umfrage war sie nicht sichtbar, deswegen habe ich nochmal eine reingegeben, und nun sind plötzlich 4 Antworten da   

@Tobias
Danke für den Hinweis... würde eh nicht selber schweissen... hab nur die Wahl zwischen eine GANZE Folie reinlegen (würd ich selber machen) oder einen Fachmann die Folie passgerecht schweissen lassen

Ich habe halt auch immense Sorgen was die Falten betrifft, in einem eckigen, steilen Becken ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Hi Doogie,
lass den Fachmann ran, wesentlich teurer wird das nicht, aber sicherer.
Glaub ich mal
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

*Falten unsichtbar machen*

Hallo Doggie,

Wenn Du ein Folienstück nimmst,und die Eckfalten nicht in den Teich 
legst, sondern nach außen und Falten verklebst, dann hast Du die 
Leckagegefahr nicht.
Der Teich sieht dann aus wie geklebt aus Folienstücken,aber Du hast keinen Wasserverlust durch eine undichte Schweißnaht oder Klebefläche.

Versuche es zuerst mit einem leeren Karton (Teichgrube) und 
Papier (Teichfolie).

Mein Patronenfilterbecken habe ich auch so abgedichtet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Hi Lothar!
der Tip mit dem Schuhkarton ist gut, den werde ich beherzigen

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe meinst Du, ich solle die überschüssige Folie in den Ecken "nach aussen", also zur Wand hin falten, statt wie "üblich" nach innen... 
ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt noch schwer vorstellen, wie das in einem 6x4x1,5 großen Becken gehen soll, aber ich werde es mit dem Schukarton ausprobieren und dann über die Versuche berichten

besten Dank erstmal
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Wie wäre die Variante - Beton sprengen und einen ordentlichen Folienteich daraus machen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Ich würd's den Fachmann machen lassen, da mein Fachmann so billig arbeitet (Gärtner)!
Da geh' ich lieber arbeiten, in der Zwischenzeit!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Hi Susanne!

nö, Becken wegsprengen kommt nicht in Frage 
rund um das Becken kommen eh noch flachzonen (das Becken beginnt ca. 1m unter der Wasseroberfläche, dadurch sieht es dann nicht so extrem künstlich aus. 

Da der die Beton-Unterlage meiner Meinung nach ausser den steilen Wänden sonst nur Vorteile hat (keine Wurzeln und Nager von unten, etc.) und das Wegreissen samt Alternative herstellen (abflachen, etc.) nur Geld kostet will ich das schon so erhalten

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Mhhh - aber auch wenn es ein Fachmann macht - bei klarem Wasser wird man die Folie ja dann trotzdem sehen - und wenn Du vorhast, die Folie zu bedecken mit Mäuerchen oder Ufermatte oder was weiß ich, dann könnten ja auch ein paar Falten zu verschmerzen sein, die nicht so hübsch aussehen....

... und mit dem Rechteck auslegen wirds ja nicht fertig sein - Du mußt ja genau die gleiche Folie noch weiter nach außen verarbeiten, wenn Du sagst, daß Du da erst bei 1 m unter der Wasseroberfläche bist ....

.... nur - wenn Du dann einen "Profi" erwischt, der das auch nicht sauber hinbekommt, dann ärgerst Du Dich grün und blau!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

sicherlich... aber ich ärger mich noch mehr wenn ich es versuche und nicht vernünftig hinbekomme... Folie sieht man in meinem Tech auf alle Fälle, das geht gar nicht anders, durch die Steilwände... mir ist aber lieber ich sehe eine GLATTE Folie als riesige Falten
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Tja - Dein Becken ist halt auch rießig. Nach Stefans Tip hab ich das bei mir so gelöst - kann Dir aber erst nächstes Jahr sagen, obs auch gehoben hat. Hübsch wirds sicher aussehen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Wenn man aus diesem blickwinkel in deine teich guckt könnte man meinen es wäre ein brunnen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

ja - find ich auch - aber was kann man tun, wenn man so beengte Verhältnisse hat wie ich und - solange es hübsch aussieht - wenn dann auch nicht mehr ganz natürlich. Momentan ist das Wasser eh noch nicht so klar, daß ich viel davon sehe


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Das wird schon noch. Wie tief ist der brunnen eigentlich ?


----------

